# To neuter or not to neuter



## Keisha1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Just stopped by vets to get flea and heart guard prevention and tech talked to me about neutering my 9 month old boy, Kai. My research days better not to - she said better to do it- she was unaware of the research I told her I found- what do you all think???


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Stick with the research.


----------



## cdwoodcox (Jul 4, 2015)

Keisha1 said:


> Just stopped by vets to get flea and heart guard prevention and tech talked to me about neutering my 9 month old boy, Kai. My research days better not to - she said better to do it- she was unaware of the research I told her I found- what do you all think???


 I just went through this same issue. I chose to wait. until he is 2. Or I may never do it. My vet actually agreed with the studies and said that he has waited to neuter all of his males until 2. I would wait.


----------



## selzer (May 7, 2005)

I am anti-spay/neuter in general, and generally feel that if you must do it, the later the better.


----------



## GSDKIMBER (Jan 9, 2015)

Wait


----------



## zyppi (Jun 2, 2006)

as long as you are in control of your boy, no wandering, I wouldn't neuter.


----------



## yuriy (Dec 23, 2012)

No. At a minimum wait until he's fully mature at around 3 years.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

Maybe you need a new vet.

Dr. Hill at Underhill Animal Hospital takes care of Orlando's K-9s.
He does not believe in neutering unless it is medically necessary. 
Our Team | Underhill Animal Hospital


----------



## gsdsar (May 21, 2002)

Keisha1 said:


> Just stopped by vets to get flea and heart guard prevention and tech talked to me about neutering my 9 month old boy, Kai. My research days better not to - she said better to do it- she was unaware of the research I told her I found- what do you all think???


I think you do your research, you discuss it with you vet (whom you hopefully trust) and you weigh the pros and cons of each side and come to a decision that fits best with you lifestyle and beliefs. Period.


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

If you just want the dog sterilized, then consider vasectomy. You can do it right now, and then if you choose to neuter later in life- then you can. Vasectomy is a great answer...


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I always spay/neuter. I have done it before a year old on all my dogs. I'm waiting until my youngest is between 18-24 months, but it will be done. Research shows that the closing of growth plates is important and I agree with that, so I'm doing it different this time. Other then that I don't see any reason why they should be intact. There are some medical issues that can occur and if it's to late then the dog sometimes doesn't make it--I've seen this quite often and a lot lately. I'm not putting any additional risks on my dogs.


----------



## Augustine (Nov 22, 2014)

llombardo said:


> I always spay/neuter. I have done it before a year old on all my dogs. I'm waiting until my youngest is between 18-24 months, but it will be done. Research shows that the closing of growth plates is important and I agree with that, so I'm doing it different this time. Other then that I don't see any reason why they should be intact. There are some medical issues that can occur and if it's to late then the dog sometimes doesn't make it--I've seen this quite often and a lot lately. I'm not putting any additional risks on my dogs.


^ this.

I always fix my pets, and especially intend on doing so with Butters because I don't know her history so, the pros far outweigh the potential cons.

If people want to keep their pets intact for whatever reason, though, that's their business. The only owners/vets I take issue with are those that opt for early spaying/neutering. ESPECIALLY if they're willingly ignoring all of the evidence against it.


----------



## karma_ (Apr 23, 2012)

My boy is nearing his 11th birthday in May and is still in-tact -- no regrets. I will never neuter my dogs, unless of course, it's medically necessary for whatever reason. For me and my situation, I simply see no reason to do it. What others decide to do, to each their own and I certainly won't judge.

I say stick with your research (even do some more, it can't hurt) and go with your gut. Either way, don't let others force your hand.


----------



## Keisha1 (Aug 28, 2013)

Thank you all so much- I am definitely waiting until his growth plates close and hopefully will never have to do it. I talked with his breeder who also says 2 years old or never I continue to research and to listen to others viewpoints and appreciate all your input!!!


----------



## Keisha1 (Aug 28, 2013)

I will check out Doctor Hill too


----------



## wildo (Jul 27, 2006)

Keisha1- you might check out the "Ovary Sparing Spay and Vasectomy Info Group" on Facebook. Lots of good resources there also.


----------



## tcass (Sep 26, 2014)

i'm getting to the point of wondering if, in the near future, i should have my 18 mo old done. right now hes fenced when outside and stays almost underfoot and comes when called if he strays too far when I'm out and about the property......so I'm leaning to unless there are some future issues, he'll probably remain intact.


----------



## RubenZ (Jan 15, 2016)

We just went through this decision as well. We didn't get our GSD as a puppy. We got him 3 weeks shy of 7 months old which was actually just a few weeks ago. So he is very new to us. My other 2 dogs are spayed females so we weren't really concerned with that. What made us almost think of getting him fixed was his hyperness. But we quickly learned it was just due to him being introduced to a new environment. We always have control of him, when they are out back we have a 6ft fence that I reinforced going down so no other dogs can dig under. We also always have them leashed when out walking. We pretty much then decided there really is no need to have him fixed.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

I just had Apollo neutered. I had him xrayed first, so I know his hips are in good shape and growth plates are closed.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

RubenZ said:


> We just went through this decision as well. We didn't get our GSD as a puppy. We got him 3 weeks shy of 7 months old which was actually just a few weeks ago. So he is very new to us. My other 2 dogs are spayed females so we weren't really concerned with that. What made us almost think of getting him fixed was his hyperness. But we quickly learned it was just due to him being introduced to a new environment. We always have control of him, when they are out back we have a 6ft fence that I reinforced going down so no other dogs can dig under. We also always have them leashed when out walking. We pretty much then decided there really is no need to have him fixed.


:toasting: Glad you waited to make the best decision. Too many people fix the males as a first resort. (MHO)


----------



## RubenZ (Jan 15, 2016)

wolfy dog said:


> :toasting: Glad you waited to make the best decision. Too many people fix the males as a first resort. (MHO)


Yes, and it doesn't help that the area I live in probably has the most stray dog problem in the US. I can guarantee it. So every vet office etc is so quick to want to spay and neuter every dog. Heck we even have low cost spay and neuter clinics that do it via volunteered vets for like 20 bucks. In some cases they do it free for those living in outer poor neighborhoods.


----------



## llombardo (Dec 11, 2011)

wolfy dog said:


> :toasting: Glad you waited to make the best decision. Too many people fix the males as a first resort. (MHO)


What makes it the best decision? Maybe neutering is the best decision? We can go round and round on that one:toasting:


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

llombardo said:


> What makes it the best decision? Maybe neutering is the best decision? We can go round and round on that one:toasting:


In this case it seems the best one to me. In problem areas with strays, violence between everything that's alive and what not, it is a different story (to me).


----------



## arycrest (Feb 28, 2006)

I've been very happy with vasectomies for my boys. If I get another girl I'll just have her uterus removed. IMHO hormones are important.


----------

